# 3 Apartment Complex's - Pricing Review



## cclc1021 (Jul 18, 2005)

I have put together a bid for 3 apartment complexes. Below is the information for each location.


They just want the lots plowed and salt. There aren't any major obtacles outside of a few speed bumps and trash dumpsters. 

These are the numbers that I calculated to get the job done and make a profit:

Site 1 25,626 sq ft. 
1- 3 384.39
3 - 6 547.32
6 - 9 714.58
Rock Salt Application - $160.00

Site 2 21,276 sq ft
1 - 3 319.14
3 - 6 549.73
6 - 9 649.28
Rock Salt Application - $160.00

Site 3 35,649 sq ft
1 - 3 482.05
3 - 6 712.65
6 -9 879.97
Rock Salt Application - $160.00


I am located in MD.. i just want to see if my numbers are competitive. 

Thanks,
Harold


----------



## cclc1021 (Jul 18, 2005)

*Any Input???*

Would appreciate any input...


----------



## Mad Mulcher (Sep 19, 2006)

Funny you should ask. I just walked in the door from bidding a 17000 sq' apartment lot. Based on the sq' of my other accounts, this lot should take about 30 minutes tops on a 2"-4" event. Sight unseen lets say you could plow out 25000 sq' in 1 hour. Is the going rate in your area $400.00 per hour for a truck and plow? Unless your prices include free call backs after each event to clean up where parked cars were in the way on the first trip out, my best guess would be to cut those plowing prices in half and start from there. Mabey someone else thats in your area can chime in. 

Good Luck! 

Mad Mulcher


----------



## cclc1021 (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Mad Mulcher. Thanks for the input. The going rate in my area for a truck and a plow is 125.00 per hour. I'll rework my numbers. 

Harold


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

And round your numbers off.

No need to include cents and whatever.


----------



## cclc1021 (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks Ann Arbor. 

Harold


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Ok say I own the apartment complex you just plowed.You just plowed a 3 inch snow.How much do I pay for site 1?Do I pay 1-3 $384.39 or do I pay the 3-6 inch price $547.32?
Trust me it will come up eventually.

RCGM
Brad


----------



## cclc1021 (Jul 18, 2005)

*Good Question*

I think I will modify that 1-3 3.1 - 6 6.1 - 9 etc... Thanks for the input.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

I start at 2" I say 2-4 then a 50 or 75 dollars a inch there after.



RCGM
Brad


----------



## ROSELAWN (Sep 12, 2003)

Just curious....Why are your salt prices the same for 21,000 sq. ft. and 35,000 sq. ft.?


----------



## CAG80 (Nov 7, 2006)

what we do that has worked out well is if the snow amount is right at the amount we go up at, is go up only if it was a wet heavy snow and if it was a quick hit with light snow we go to the lower rate..


----------

